

The economic impact of Republican vs. Democratic presidents - galaxyLogic
http://www.cbsnews.com/news/study-economy-grows-faster-under-democratic-presidents-than-republicans/

======
galaxyLogic
Could it be because high oil-prices are more likely under presidents with
close ties to the oil-industry? And technological progress is more likely
under presidents who think government should facilitate it, by supporting
science and education?

